# Over The Hedge



## Shannon (May 26, 2006)

Awesome movie & PLENTY of killer one-liners. Highly recommended! Anyone else see it?


----------



## David (May 27, 2006)

I believe that's a movie... that was made as an instructional video for illegal immigrants such as mexicans to cross the border. I am boycotting it.







I'll probably go see it soon.


----------



## Shannon (May 27, 2006)

Uhhhh, no. That's not it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 27, 2006)

I think I'll have to check it out, then.


----------

